# New Titles from the Northampton Press



## Don Kistler (Jan 23, 2008)

I am pleased to announce two new titles from the Northampton Press. The first is "Sermons on Important Doctrines" by the great Scottish preacher, John Colquhoun, author of "Law and Gospel" and "Spiritual Comfort." He has become one of my favorites.

The second title is a new edition of Thomas Watson's "Heaven Taken by Storm." The last edition has been allowed to go out of print. This new edition is taken from the original 1669 edition, and I have retypeset it and formatted it into modern language and form. It is a Puritan classic.

For more information, and to order at special prepublication prices, go to donkistler.org or to northamptonpress.org.

These prices are only good until March 1, 2008.

Don Kistler


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Don Kistler said:


> I am pleased to announce two new titles from the Northampton Press. The first is "Sermons on Important Doctrines" by the great Scottish preacher, John Colquhoun, author of "Law and Gospel" and "Spiritual Comfort." He has become one of my favorites.
> 
> The second title is a new edition of Thomas Watson's "Heaven Taken by Storm." The last edition has been allowed to go out of print. This new edition is taken from the original 1669 edition, and I have retypeset it and formatted it into modern language and form. It is a Puritan classic.
> 
> ...



_Heaven Taken By Storm_ is a tremendous Puritan book, one that could be read by nearly every Christian as it is so easy to read. Thanks for re-printing it.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jan 24, 2008)

Just purchased both books.

Thanks Don!


----------



## Don Kistler (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. Remember, the discounted price is good ONLY until March 1.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 26, 2008)

Just a reminder, the pre-publication discounted price expires on Saturday.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad to hear from you again, Mr. Kistler!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2008)

My copy of John Colquhoun's _Sermons on Important Doctrines_ arrived today.


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm glad the post office got them there so quickly, men. I just sent them out last Wednesday.

I do hope these books give your soul a nice, warm bath! 

Don Kistler


----------

